# Any one got ACS Assessment with managers reference letters



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

Hi All,

Just wondering if any one got a positive assessment by submitting a managers reference letters. 
As i have hit a dead end with my ACS application. I have got my detailed roles and responsibilities from my manager on a A4 plain sheet with his business card.
Apart from this i have a letter from the HR stating my Current designation, Tenure and current work location.
I am not able to get the letter from the manager either on the letter head (as he is not authorized) nor on a stamp paper as he is hesitant.
HR do not provide a detailed roles and responsibilities letter, Infact the letter that they have provided is for a visa renewal (RRV) some how my RRV got rejected and i want to start the PR process again!!!!
Please let me know if there any other supporting documents that i can provide for ACS...

Regards
ANand


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

I initially just submitted my manager's statement without letterhead and signature, but got a note back from ACS that they required a letter on letterhead with his signature. So my manager kindly did as they asked... and then I was approved.


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

mbc71 said:


> I initially just submitted my manager's statement without letterhead and signature, but got a note back from ACS that they required a letter on letterhead with his signature. So my manager kindly did as they asked... and then I was approved.


Wish i had a similar manager!!! 
but here we do not have any access to the letter heads. More over i have stated that i am applying for a certification as i do not risk myself.

I have worked on 3 different projects in the same company. I have tried to convince my first manager to sign on a stamp paper ( i have succeeded only 60% on this)
Will it be fine if i get all three combined and sign from this manager as other two are reluctant to sign. 

I am giving a self declaration/Statutory on a stamp paper as to why i cannot give a letter. Do you thing still i need to give it on a stamp paper?/


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

My experience was a bit different:

My company does not issue anything for "personal use" on letterhead, so I had to ask Human Resources what it is that they provide, and they said only factual statements like date of hire, salary, and whether full or part time.

So I had to get my supervisor to add another letter - call it a "reference" of my roles and responsibilities on plain paper with his business card attached. It was accepted by ACS. I hope it gets accepted by DIAC. Oh, I also had to add a Statutory Declaration (General Affidavit in the US) with an explanation.


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

stormgal said:


> My experience was a bit different:
> 
> My company does not issue anything for "personal use" on letterhead, so I had to ask Human Resources what it is that they provide, and they said only factual statements like date of hire, salary, and whether full or part time.
> 
> So I had to get my supervisor to add another letter - call it a "reference" of my roles and responsibilities on plain paper with his business card attached. It was accepted by ACS. I hope it gets accepted by DIAC. Oh, I also had to add a Statutory Declaration (General Affidavit in the US) with an explanation.


I have the same set of ltrs that u have but the HR ltr was given for a visa renewal in Jan 2012. Which i will be using as my HR do not give ltrs for other than Official purpose

I have a self statutory on a stamp paper but so many members in the forum are under the opinion that we need the manager reference letter on a stamp paper.

I am bit confused, in fact i am stuck with the progress. Just did not want to loose this opportunity. I had a AUS Pr which got expired in 2009 and i still have night mares of loosing the PR!!


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

World2009 said:


> I have a self statutory on a stamp paper but so many members in the forum are under the opinion that we need the manager reference letter on a stamp paper.


Maybe, but we don't have stamp paper in north america, so they accepted the plain white paper with the supervisor's business card attached and a statutory declaration explaining that HR will not give out letterhead for anything other than official use. ACS accepted it, I am not sure if it will be an issue with DIAC, though.

I really don't know of any large company that gives out references on its letterhead. Such paranoia, I think they're afraid of getting sued, I don't know.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

As long as you give enough documents to support your CV they do not ask for anything over and above what you give, we gave a lot of stuff, certificates, stat dec, pay slips, bank statements, confirmation letter, appointment letter, the only thing missing was manager's letter because they just do not give it, when my husband requested for it the guy acted very smart and said on a condition that you extend your notice period from one month to 3 months, which was insane, anyways he wrote all this in the stat dec that he feared loosing his job and that the management was not willing to give any letter for personal use and we got our assessment letter and visa without any questions asked.


----------



## PCube (Feb 26, 2012)

World2009 said:


> I have the same set of ltrs that u have but the HR ltr was given for a visa renewal in Jan 2012. Which i will be using as my HR do not give ltrs for other than Official purpose
> 
> I have a self statutory on a stamp paper but so many members in the forum are under the opinion that we need the manager reference letter on a stamp paper.
> 
> I am bit confused, in fact i am stuck with the progress. Just did not want to loose this opportunity. I had a AUS Pr which got expired in 2009 and i still have night mares of loosing the PR!!



I had similar query and got it answered from ACS itself, as follows.
According to it, we can get stat dec from a colleague as well.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Please note the following advice from our FAQ:

In the absence of a detailed description of duties from your employer, you may submit a reference from a colleague, preferably at a supervisory level, describing the nature of their relationship to you and supplying details of the duties performed and relevant dates of employment.

A Statutory Declaration is a written statement declared to be true in the presence of an authorised witness. The Statutory Declaration should be verifiable and be supported by other evidence of your employment (for example, by HR style references, recommendations from colleagues (with business cards attached), job contracts, pay slips and other relevant information that demonstrates employment). The link to the statutory declaration form is www dot ag dot gov dot au/statdec]Statutory declarations.

The Statutory Declaration - must include the following details:

? the full name and address of the company and any telephone, fax numbers, email and website addresses

? the name and position of your direct superior and a contact number for them

? details of the exact period of employment including:

*whether permanent or temporary

*whether full-time or part-time

*position(s) held - positions should not be described by generic titles, but according to the nature of the duties undertaken

*the main duties undertaken

*the reason why you cannot obtain a statement from the employer

Please note the assessor is under no obligation to accept this and you submit this at your own risk.
_
------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sanskar (May 2, 2013)

*Third party Stat Declaration*

I have been reading the forum a lot and thanks for all the information posted here. :clap2:

My ex-company does not provide detailed reference letters so I have asked my manager to provide me a detailed experience letter, my scenario is as below:
1. I worked for 5 years for this IT consulting firm in India, with work location being India and USA.
2. My manager is presently in Europe, has agreed to provide reference but on plain paper.
3. I've a lot of other documents including pay slips, tax forms, offer letter, relieving letter, promotion letter, etc to prove my employment.

Reading the posts I was unable to find answers to following:

1. Is it ok to have reference letter spread on two pages or does it have to be limited to one page? My reference letter runs on two pages, do I need to have his and witness signatures on both pages? 

2. Not many people have talked about witness signatures did you people get witness signatures? I've identified a public notary in his country to act as witness would that be sufficient? 

3. ACS does not ask it to be on stamp paper. Then why do so many people provide it on stamp paper? 

Thanks,
Sanskar


----------



## sanskar (May 2, 2013)

PCube said:


> I had similar query and got it answered from ACS itself, as follows.
> According to it, we can get stat dec from a colleague as well.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------



How did you raise a query to ACS?  ...NOOB...


----------



## PCube (Feb 26, 2012)

sanskar said:


> How did you raise a query to ACS?  ...NOOB...


Mail to [email protected]


----------



## PCube (Feb 26, 2012)

sanskar said:


> 2. My manager is presently in Europe, has agreed to provide reference but on plain paper.
> 3. I've a lot of other documents including pay slips, tax forms, offer letter, relieving letter, promotion letter, etc to prove my employment.


If you have a reference letter (on stamp / plain paper), you will not need any other document to prove your employment.



sanskar said:


> Reading the posts I was unable to find answers to following:
> 
> 1. Is it ok to have reference letter spread on two pages or does it have to be limited to one page? My reference letter runs on two pages, do I need to have his and witness signatures on both pages?


It is okay to have 2 paged reference letter.
In India, notary signs on all pages, its his call.
I am not too sure about other places.



sanskar said:


> 2. Not many people have talked about witness signatures did you people get witness signatures? I've identified a public notary in his country to act as witness would that be sufficient?


Check ACS websites to see the list of allowed witnesses.
In India, it should be a notary.
In Australia, it could a Police Officer or a Chemist, as well.
There are diff options for diff countries. 


sanskar said:


> 3. ACS does not ask it to be on stamp paper. Then why do so many people provide it on stamp paper?


In India, it is presumed that, if you are declaring something, it should be on a stamp paper, to make it legal (to India). But, here you are sending it outside.
I think, its more about being on safe side.


----------



## sanskar (May 2, 2013)

Thanks PCube


----------



## sanskar (May 2, 2013)

*some more concerns*

As I read more I'm getting more confused... so when I was nearly done with my experience letter and was about to post it for your review... I stumbled on this:

ACS Skill assessment guideline on page 6 provides link to sample statutory declaration. Here I viewed the "Commonwealth statutory declarations" -- but this format with all the punishment clauses is enough to scare off any manager. 
Did you follow this format or your own?


Link to sample statutory letter Statutory declarations | Attorney-General's Department


----------



## sanskar (May 2, 2013)

Statutory declarations | Attorney-General's Department


----------



## PCube (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes, its the same format, on first page from below PDF in that link. 

CommonwealthStatutorydeclarationform.pdf

I had removed first line i.e. 'Commonwealth of Australia', as I was getting it declared in India. 
Rest of the things (sections 1 to 8) were kept same.
No need to add Note 1 & 2, as its an info to us. Obvious.

I think the punishment clause is to keep sanctity of the system.


----------



## sanskar (May 2, 2013)

PCube said:


> Yes, its the same format, on first page from below PDF in that link.
> 
> CommonwealthStatutorydeclarationform.pdf
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy


----------



## Purn (May 23, 2013)

My husband got positive ACS by giving manager's reference letter on stamp paper (an affidavit) including his roles and responsibilities. Just follow the format given on immi website including all points carefully. Get the affidavits ready on behalf of your manager and ask him to sign it. If what is stated in the letter is true he should not hesitate. 

We took a lawyers' help.

All the best.


----------



## sanskar (May 2, 2013)

Does ACS require submission of hard copies of the declaration or only the certified scanned copies suffice? If only scanned copy is sufficient, I won’t have to request my ex-manager to parcel courier the physical document to me from europe.


----------



## Purn (May 23, 2013)

According to me you will eventually need the hard copies for the visa application stage.


----------



## josh.machine (Aug 4, 2011)

Purn said:


> According to me you will eventually need the hard copies for the visa application stage.


I thought visa filing required only soft copies. Pls correct me if I am wrong


----------



## DKY (May 11, 2013)

PCube said:


> Yes, its the same format, on first page from below PDF in that link.
> 
> CommonwealthStatutorydeclarationform.pdf
> 
> ...


Hi PCube,

In the sample format, after note 1 & 2 it is mentioned "A statutory declaration under the Statutory Declarations Act 1959 may be made before" 1....2....3.....
*Do we need to keep this matter (the second page of sample format)?*

Thanks.


----------



## PCube (Feb 26, 2012)

No. Second page is not required. It only states who all can sign your document.


----------



## DKY (May 11, 2013)

Thanks PCube for the clarification


----------

